# Online grocery shopping



## Ozysanj (Feb 3, 2013)

Any recommendations are welcome for online grocery shopping.
I found a list of companies but,most of them do not deliver my area.
Early Bird
Fresh 2 Door
Geant Online
Grocery Man
Organic Foods & Cafe
Ripe
supermarket7.com
Supermart.ae
Trolley.ae 

Any other?


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

Are you residing in Silicon Oasis ?


----------



## Ozysanj (Feb 3, 2013)

I live in Meydan area,close to silicon oasis,I think.


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

That explains. I have visited all the websites you have listed and they all don't deliver to silicon oasis. That's sad cause am planning to rent there. Do you have any idea about fast food delivery, whether it reaches there or not ?

This is really weird since these shops deliver to places that's more far from central dubai than DSO.


----------



## Ozysanj (Feb 3, 2013)

I agree..and I have no idea on fast food delivery,it is on my list to search.
But at least there is a spinneys in DSO..so that would help.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Food Delivery Menu Online, Order with Foodonclick.com


----------



## Carmica (Jan 4, 2014)

Hi... I live in Silicon Oasis and I can assure you they deliver fast food  pizza ,curry, Chinese whatever you wish. There is lovely small Japanese near Spinneys with lovely sushi as well.... Lived here over a year and can say Silicon is getting bigger and better with every month.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Organic Foods & Cafe now deliver via RSD - Room Service Deliveries

For takeaway you can also try 24h.ae and Talabat


----------

